# breech and transverse at 31 weeks



## Wish

My ultrasound shows that my DCDA twins are breech and transverse respectively, are there any chances that they will change their positions ?????? i plsss help:wacko:


----------



## genies girl

Yes I believe there is still a chance that both or one might turn however mine where breech most of the time and didn't turn. It's a guessing game sorry I can't help further x


----------



## bek74

It's hard to say hun, no one knows that answer. yes there is a chance they can turn there is still time but you just don't know.


----------



## _Vicky_

omg ouchy ouchy ouch - FYnn was transverse up to 20 that was painful enough!!!! Sam was breech all the way through -not sure how late they can move though just didnt want to r+r xxxxxxx


----------



## amz66

mine were also breech and transverse and they didnt turn. i had a cesarean at 37 weeks and the consultant seemed to know at 30 weeks that they wouldnt turn. xx


----------



## Mrs R

Mine were also breech and transverse, i had a square bump for the last few weeks lol Mine were also like this from quite early on and simply had no room to move. Had am emergency section at 35 weeks


----------



## chan8180

my twin 1 was head down from 28 weeks, twin two traverse 28 weeks, head down 32 weeks and finally traverse at 36 weeks and remained traverse so may change??


----------



## lizziedripping

Both mine were breech til 32wks, then the bigger twin 2 went head down - and boy did I feel it when he did - lol!!! The leading twin was so squished down at the back of me by "monster boy", that he had no real chance of turning after that. It is possible for babies to turn up until the last minute tho. My friend's twin girls were constantly turning right up until her section at 39wks. They were a normal size for twins, and had more room to manoeuvre x


----------



## vineyard

Mine were breech most of the time. Twin B flipped vertex at 31 weeks. But, by 32 weeks was breech again. So, double breech. C section at 36 + 6.


----------



## Tasha360

Still time hun. In a week my top twin has gone from transverse with head on the left to transverse with head on right and is now breech. My girly at the bottom though has stayed head down thankfully x


----------



## ems1

I am 32 weeks with twins and twin 1 has always been head down. Twin 2 however, in the past week has been transverse,breech, head down and back to breech. Think i may have a gymnast in the making. x


----------

